# Pygmy past due, what to do...



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

My pygmy is past due by almost a week and I am begining to wonder what I should do. I am afraid that the babies are going to get to big and we will have a horrible time with the birth. When I say past due by a week I am saying past the 155 day mark. Should I look at inducing labor? The babies are still wiggling, I can see that from the outside. I need suggestions!!! :shrug: :help:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

155 days is only an average. if it goes for another two days, however, with no signs, i would be worried. Call your vet now to let them know about your situation. they will give you thier opinions, and you will be able to look in on your options
have you ever had a goat kid with you? im so exited for u!! hope its an easy birth! yay!! give us the news when she's all done!!
~Dona


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I just went out to check her, and she is happily munching on something she has discovered in her straw that was changed yesterday and oozing whitish stuff. She has been doing this off and on for about a week. There isn't alot of it, just a drip here and there.
This is our first kid and I read everything I could think of on goat pregnancy, just like I did when I was pregnant. (human books though)  And guess what!! It all is amounting to hurry up and wait :bash: I'm tired of waiting, I want BABIES :grit: 
Oh, I forgot to mention that her rear end has been blinking.  I really don't know any other way to put it. The blinking bottom has been going on for about 2 weeks. 
We have a major cold front moving through tomorrow, so maybe that will get her going.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

the way i was able to tell with daisy was that she kinda gave me a vibe, like small things she does caught me as wierd. the major things were that she was really relaxed and came up to me to cuddle (she never does that, or rarely.) also, white discharge was noticed the morning of the labor. One of the best signs she had was that when she was laying down, her vulva was REALLY pooched out. like an inch or so, but only noticeable when she was laying down. i dont remember if she "blinked" ........lol turn signals.... sorry, i just started drivers training... lol 
i would definetely call the vet to let them know what is going on, and let them know that you have a goat due. i like to tell my vet so i know if they are going out of town or anything that weekend so i know to go to another vet, exc. also if there is a problem they are all ready 4 it. 
yay! more babies!! be sure to post pics!!!!!
~Dona


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

UUUUGGGGHHHH!!!!! :bash: This morning I went out to feed, hoping that she would be streaming or even better nursing, and she is back to walking funny and being perfectly content being pregnant. This is worst than waiting to give birth to my own kids!!! :grit: I'll go out again when the cold front starts to make it's way through around noon and see if she starts anything. I HOPE!!!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Sounds like she is going to have them really soon. I'm so happy for you! Hope ya enjoy your babies. By hte way, our goats always keep us in suspense as well, we have been waiting 4 months for one of our goats to give birth and turns out hat she still has 1 month to go! Hope ya get an easy birth really soon. Bye.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Check her ligaments. That will let you know MUCH better than just guessing.

http://www.fiascofarm.com/goats/prenatalcare.html#ligaments

If you go down towards the bottom of the page they show where to check for the ligaments. When the doe is close to labor they are GONE where as before they can be tight as a drum. Now keep in mind if they are even slightly loose they SOMETIMES can loose them fast. *grumbles*..I had one doe do that*grumbles*....

I hope everything goes well with you gal:-D. I am sure she will do fine. Sometimes when they have more than 2 or 3 they go over the due date. Not sure about pygmys though.

MotherClucker


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The ligaments are still there, but you have to press hard to find them. The tail head is up, so that her rear is caved in at the top and pooching out at the bottom. She is acting like everything on her is itching this afternoon. I hope it isn't the new straw I put in and it has something to do with being in labor. She is pooping alot this afternoon too. She poo'd two times in about 3 minutes which is weird for her.
She has to have these babies before Friday, cause I promised my Hubby that there would be babies when he got home from Trout fishin'.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

AAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!! I went out to check her again.... (My neighbors must think I am a terrible pervert, always sneaking around looking at my goats bottom.  ) Anyway she was rubbing her head up and down on a tree and licking the bark  then she doubled up and acted like she was in pain, then she laid down panting.  She laid there for a minute then got up and is eating locust leaves again. Has anyone else had experience like this? Should I be concerned? OR is this what I have been waiting for??? :happy:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Thats what you are probably waiting for. Sounds like she is very close to giving birth. When they start going a lot thats because the babys are getting ready and moving around making the mom want to go. On the itchyness she might be getting restless and that would have to do with her getting close also.

Keep a close eye on your gal sounds like the big moment is coming :sing: :sing: :sing: .

(If I was you I would be out there right now watching and waiting for her to kid...it is the most wonderful thing to be there watching them give birth...)

MotherClucker


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

those are probably the first contractions!! goats will usually eat even if they are dying. 
keep us posted with what you get!! 
Yay!!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

SHE HAS STOPPED!!!! :grit: I am getting ready to go back out and check on her, but as of 6:00pm she had stopped with the contraction things and was just wandering around. From what I could tell she wandered around almost all day long. :shrug: 
I told my husband that I've decided those aren't "tweeties" under her, those are two boy parts and she isn't pregnant at all. This is all a gender identity crisis!!! :nana: 
Lord knows I love the silly thing, but HAVE THE BABIES ALREADY!!! :viking:


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Sounds like she's prepping you for an "all-nighter" I love my goats that do that. All mine went between 1 and 2 in the afternoon. All but 1 that is. She waited till 2am to start yellin. Oh and.....The goo...... wait for the goo. Big white string draggin to the ground. ALL of mine got that the morning of. For me it is a fail safe yes or no on deliveries.
Good Luck


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

daisy dindt get goo untill short while b4 labor, she only had a small white glob. it varies animal to animal. some will goo for a day or more.
have you called ur vet yet? if a cold front is coming that may be why.... they usually try to have them at the warmest part of the day, around 12-3 o'clock. also if you are hanging over her poking at her rear end she may stop contractions. give her some simulated privacy, watch her but be quiet and leave her alone. she may also stop if she is crowded in with other goats, so separate her out on her own. 
licking is something some does do IN LABOR. they do it because her maternal intstincts are telling her a bunch of messages at once, and one of them is to clean her babies. since no babies are yet present, they take substitutes. Daisy licked me alot, she would even get up in the middle of a heavy contraction, screaming, and come over to lick me and lean against me.


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Be patient it will happen when the baby/babies are ready. (My first human baby was 19 days late.) Anyway my goaties usually have their babies in the morning hours 7am - 11am. They usually distance themselves from the rest of the herd too, make funny nosies and get up, lay down, get up, lay down. Good luck with her!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We have a doe that has just had her seconed batch of babies, and she never has had goo, sreamed, or anything really, the only clue is that each time my dog starts acting crazy when the babies are coming out. Of course it does vary from goat to goat.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tinetins's goat, did she have them yet?


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

No babies yet, but momma is GRUMPY :flame: :grump: She keeps running her sides into the big round bale that is out there and if I touch her, which she normally wants scratched, she tries to butt me. The hunching over contractions have stopped and she is stretching out and making funny faces for a few seconds and then quits again. I'm gonna have doc come out tomorrow afternoon if nothing changes so he can give his opinion. As near as I can tell they are still wiggling around. It is about 30 degrees cooler here today than it was yesterday and I thought for sure the low pressure change would get her going. I think she is going, it is just at a snails pace.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Boy sure sounds irritating. I am glad that you are going to have the vet come out, we had a doe that had one baby thought for sure there would be more because she kept having contractions for about another hour or so, then she got so tired she stopped having contractions, got tired of waiting, sixteen hours later after a lot of hard work and my mom having to play midwife, a seconed baby was born dead, she had been stuck in her moms vagina for sixteen hours. well hope your girl does good. Bye.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

She is getting there. The stretching and stuff in its self could be contractions. But...it is a good idea to have the vet out tomorrow if nothing happens...or if anything go in and feel for your self. You might have a malpostioned(sp) kid that is causing her to take a while. Sometimes they get it sorted out by them selves and other times you have to help dilate and get the kids out. I had to help a doe with her kidding because both kids where presenting VERY wrong. Momma and babys where fine though :dance: .

Hope everything is ok with your little gal..

MotherClucker


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

YEAAHHHH  We got white goo!!! More than what she has been showing in the past week and she is pooing and peeing constantly!!! Oh and she is very interested in her pee now smelling it and licking at it. Not trying to gross anyone out and I never thought I would be so excited about goat bodily functions, but I am!!! :dance: Maybe tomorrow there will be little ones to tell about. I am going to bed for now and will check through the night and post tomorrow.  Good night!!!


----------



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh, how exciting!!!!!!! I hope to have our first goat kids this coming Spring! Don't forget to take your camera out with you - love to see pictures!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tinetin'sgaot, did she have them yet. Sounds like she either already has had them by now, or she is going to have them today. S0o happy for you, do not forget to post pictures, and tell us what sex they are, and how cute they are. Well bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I have decided that this is the longest most drawn out goat labor in the history of goatdom. :boring: She drips, then stretches, poos, drips more, walks around some, nibbles at locust leaves that have fallen, drips more. I can see the babies turning still, so that is encouraging to me. Doc Robinson is supposed to come out and take a look at her. Were going to kill two birds with one stone and while he is here he's going to give our horses thier fall shots. Gotta be cost effective in case she needs help. I'll let you know what he says. Hopefully he can reposition the babies if needed or at least tell me if he thinks they have gotten to big. Momma is a tiny thing, just knee high. I have my bottle and colostrum sitting on the counter all ready to mix and go, I just need a baby to feed it to. :stars:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Sure hhope hat it happens soon, it really sucks when it takes longer than you think that it should. None of ours ever tok THAT long though. Well hope it's soon, bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Doc's secretary called and said he cant come today, has a farm emergency and will come first thing Monday morning, but to call him if she starts showing signs of distress. IE babies not moving, screaming, pushing for a very long time. I understand why he can't come, but it is still disappointing. I'm supposed to watch her close, which is already being done. Begining to get discouraged, trying to keep my thoughts positive. I did feel one of the little ones thumping my hand earlier though when I was petting her. That always makes you smile.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

My guess is that she is getting them into position. I had one doe who for 5 days I swore she was in labor :grit: . I was up all night long waiting....grrr. I think what she was doing was getting them into position. She would act like she started labor..had some mucus and what not.

But no babys! Sooo..right now I wouldn't be worried. When she goes into a real labor and she is pushing for about 30-40 minutes but nothing is coming then you start to worry.

But right now she is probably doing what my doe did (and lucky for you pygmys are known for having LOTS of babys..so chances are is that they won't be huge or over sized.)

MotherClucker


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I forgot to say that you are making me nervous to! I am waiting right along side ya  . Lol..none of my does are due to kid until february. Lol so this helps feed my wanting kids addiction :nana: .

MotherClucker


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

I have to keep coming in here and checking on your goat! :viking: Still nothing? How frustrating. My Nigerian dwarf surprised me with twins a couple of weeks ago - absolutely no sign the night before and there they were when I went to feed in the morning, squeaking away.

Hope she produces soon - for all our sakes


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I cant wait for my hubby to get home, so he can talk some sence into me!!! He is my voice of reason and he has been gone trout fishing all week. TALK ME DOWN MAN, TALK ME DOWN!!!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I so agree with all the above, I am starting to check on your post ALL the time, waiting to hear the news, and I to am starting to feel anxiety. Well keep posted ok. See ya.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

No kidding (no pun intended), I'm at work here and wondering if you have babies yet?!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The vulva is turning pink and she is stringing goo out her behind today. I in ordinary circumstances would be overjoyed, however I'm afraid this is another cruel joke from her and I dont want to jinx myself!!  Who am I kidding, I'll be out there every hour again just staring at her bottom. I can almost put my fingers completely around her tail bone, pray for BABIES!!!


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Good luck!!!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Good luck, tell us of any new news.


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

I hope everything is going well....I myself am waiting too! My saanen is due anyday now the first kidding with me she had tripletts the second she had quads and she is just huge. 
I hope you post soon I can't wait to hear!


----------



## Key (Apr 2, 2005)

I had to laugh when I read you "were staring at her bottom" becasue when I was expecting my first doe to kid, I went to check her often and would look at her bottom for discharge/dilation. Anways, her kidding pen was facing the neighbors house, so I always wondered if they questioned why I went out there every couple of hours to check a goat's tush. Hopefully they didn't notice...we did invite them over to see the new little Boer darlings though when they did arrive (finally!)
I am also anxiously waiting to hear when those kids hit the ground.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

tinetin, did she have them yet? Sorry, just can not what to hear, hopefully she has them before everyong here goes absolutly nuts waiting, lol. Well tell us as soon as something happens, Bye.


----------



## Reptyle (Jul 28, 2005)

Yeah, I'm dying to know. What's the word?? :shrug: 

Sorry to jump in here unexpected and all...Luck to ya!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

TINTINE HOW IS SHE DOING, I AM LITERALLY DIENG TO KNOW! Come on there is NO WAY something has not happend, please tell us if anything has happend.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

Wondered how things were going? I have been reading you're posts and others and I feel for you. Ihad a doe that looked like she was in labor for weeks and since we didn't know the due date it was wait, wait, wait. My last doe that had babies was in active labor for 2 days...I am sure that you read posts about it! It scared me alot! She was in definate noisy labor the first day and then she quited down...it was like it was all backwards! She finally had the babies on the second night at 5 am...I spent the entire night on my picnic table outside the goat pen and it was a rainy, hot and humid night!

Hang in there and try not to worry to much, if you've read as much as you can you are about as prepared as you can get. Chances are small that you will have problems and most you should be able to handle, and if you can't, you might not have been meant to help. Maybe its up to the goat and her creator. 

FYI-don't think your crazy about staring at your does "hoochie" parts. I stared at mine for almost 2 months because of not knowing the due date! She actually got used to me doing it and would run over for her treat and let me check on her! LOL I've been lucky because when all my does went into labor they were very affectionate and wanted me to be close.

Please give us an update, I am keeping my fingers crossed for a happy update!


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Come on, come on, any news yet? Please let us know how its going. Fingers crossed here!


----------



## Anna M. (Apr 18, 2005)

Add me to the list of people waiting to hear! Until we get goats I satisfy my interest in them vicariously...hope everything turns out well for you and your girl!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

tintine, I hope that the reaon tha you have not been anwering the posts is that you are too busy with little babies. Here's hoping, please hurry, I think at you have just about everyone waiting to hear the news.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

SO SORRY FOR NOT POSTING!!! The weekend exploded on us and there wasn't time to get on here... Doc checked her and said that the babies are moving and appear to be going strong, momma is starting to open up and noone is positioned wrong. He said he doesn't want to induce labor because neither baby or momma seem to be in distress. WHAT ABOUT ME??? I'm in distress!!!! :grump: He doesn't have an explanation as to why they aren't here yet, just that she is getting there and to be patient. She is still streaming and he inspected it pretty close and there is no sign of blood in it. The report itself was good, it just isn't here yet. I will keep you posted!!! :cowboy:


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> He said he doesn't want to induce labor because neither baby or momma seem to be in distress. WHAT ABOUT ME??? I'm in distress!!!!


Actually now a whole lot of us are in distress!!!!!!!!!!!! My sister in law went into labor when she ate a Big Mac....maybe you should try that. :dance: 

Ruth


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

It would be my luck that as I drove the hour trip to and from a McDonalds she would have them and I would miss it.


----------



## Farmgirl2005 (Jan 16, 2005)

she did oh congrats.. genders how many..color names.. sry im just so excited for you.
Congrats again Lyn


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> He said he doesn't want to induce labor because neither baby or momma seem to be in distress. WHAT ABOUT ME??? I'm in distress!!!! :grump:


Well I am sure you are a good Goat mama, and will choose what is best for your girl, even if you are antsy. As with any pregnant female, one intervention usually leads to another and sometimes that snowballs into harm for mama's and babies. It is best to let nature take it's course, since goats have been doing the birth thing without us for years, I am sure this one can do it by herself also  

Nic


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Farmgirl2005, I am pretty sure that she was being sarcastic.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh yeah, thank you SOOO very much for posting tintine. By the way moosmaniac, I TOTALLY agree.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Thanks for the update, will be waiting for the good news!


----------



## Farmgirl2005 (Jan 16, 2005)

I am so blonde i thought so....lol..sry i am so blonde :stars: :stars: lol ....well let us Know when they do have em. 
Thanks Goat freak lol :cowboy: 
Lyn


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Yay another blonde!!! Hehehe.....Tinetine has she had them yet? I am about to go over there and pull them babys out! Lol. Is there any chance in heck that she could have gotten bred like a week or so later? Might explain the later birth. Or could you have gotten your breeding date wrong?

Sure hope she has some pretty does for ya to make up for the waiting.

MotherClucker


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

wow all these blondes, ill fit right in!!! hehe! well, actually my hair is bright pink, but my undyed roots are blonde!
take me with u motherclucker, ill help.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

That's the really freaky part, she couldn't have been bred any later because we brought her home on the 30th of april and there are no bucks here. At least not any closer than two miles down the road. She is still leaking her stringy nasty goo and her tail looks disgusting now from it getting all over her  
Motherclucker, you knock when you get here and I'll fix a pot of coffee!! I would gladly show you through the gates to her pen!!! :cowboy:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Lol ok..*hops in car* See you in a while   . Oh wait....to far to drive :bash: :bash: :bash: :bash: . Durn....welll umm......hmm....to bad transporters arn't created yet. Lol...

Well I hope she kids soon for you. I had a friend who's dairy doe went over her due date by 2 weeks :bash:  :bash:  . Talk about frustrating!! But it was well worth the wait (BEAUTIFUL kids).

Hope she pops soon!

MotherClucker


----------



## CountryDreams (Oct 10, 2005)

I know exactly what you are going through. I was there earlier this year with my does first kidding. 
I have never laughed so hard as I have while reading this thread. I had to share it with DH so I read the whole thing to him, which was hard to do around all the laughing.
I know it isn't funny, the waiting is terrible. We just have to remember that Mother Nature has a way of taking her own sweet time.
Keep us posted. I will be checking in on you and your girl.


----------



## Anna M. (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the update, tinetine'sgoat! Glad to hear everything's fine...stay in touch!


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

keep us posted, we are all waiting with you.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

tintine, how are things going, has she had them yet? Any signs of her getting there sometime soon? Sure hope that she has them soon. Don't forget to keep posting. Well see ya, bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I just came back in from checking on her and her discharge is turning yellow and a thicker consistency  . I know this sounds gross but there is no smell like you would notice with infection, she had one of her hunch over contractions while I was out there and when she did yellow fluid, or pee, not sure which came out. Just a little tiny bit, probably about a tablespoon. Could it be that her water has broke? :shrug: She is laying down now, and I am going to go back out shortly, but I wanted to let you know for now and listen to any suggestions.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

YES! Stay out with her she is VERY close. I don't know if that is the water or what but when that happens the babys are very very very close to coming out.

Good luck!!!

MotherClucker


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

Get back out there or you might miss the birth!!!!!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Hopefully you're outside with your girl, but if not, that's what color my doe's discharge was when she went into active labor.

I checked her everyday, (like everyone else it seems!  ) oh let's say, 25 times a day!! One day I had to leave for 2 hours. Just down the road, but I knew I was to be there 2 HOURS! 

When I came home, she had her head in the corner (It was March & I made her stay in the barn when I wasn't home) with the THICK, yellow strings of mucus coming profously! And when she would lay down, she would really open up, about 1 inch or 2. She was like that for about 1.5 - 2 hours before she really started pushing. And yelling. Be prepared for that! BUT when she started pushing, the babies came really quickly. Like 30 minutes! 

I had to help the first kid, after I panicked, called the vet, then delivered baby, cancelled the vet (he didn't like THAT!), the next baby was born quickly & easily. I wiped both kids & dipped the umbilical stump & gave them back to momma.

I hope you don't forget the camera/camcorder! You know everyone wants pics!

Tricia


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

jusy wanted to say that i just went outside and our 6 month old mutt goat had just had a baby, she is a doeling and she is having problems with her back legs, and her mom will not let her nurse, and her mom has like no milk, and she is too small for her baby to get milk very good. please pray for the little baby, the mom is doing ggod.


----------



## holleegee (Mar 3, 2005)

I think I have checked this post a hundred times today.... I hope everything is going ok.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

tinetine's mama goat is giving me an ulcer  Can't wait to see pics of the baby! 
Goat Freak, sorry to hear about your baby girl, hope she does ok. Didn't you mention you have another doe with babies? Maybe she can supply some extra milk for this baby? 
My thought are with you both.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

yeah, we have a nother goat, the mothers mother. But i tried to see if she would let the baby nurse, and I had to rescue the poor thing! I can not even milk her because she will not let me anywhere near her teats, and she has two growing kids to suppy milk for already, although she pulled off triplets last time. I hope that the baby does good. Well thank you bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I am sorry to report that there are no babies yet, momma is grumpy, I am getting there and I am begining to wonder if this is why she was sold. :nono: I was told when I bought her that she had twins before, but they didn't realize she had them and they were dead when they found them. They said she had them in the cold and on a piece of concrete and they figured that they had chilled and died. I am so frustrated with this. :grump: She starts and stops and progresses then regresses. :flame: 
My hubby says I should take her to walk around Walmart. I'm still waiting on motherclucker to arrive... Maybe that's what she's waiting on too. I'm going to end this for tonight, I need a shower and a good cry.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

OH and BIGGEST CONGRATS to you Goatfreak!!! :happy: :happy: Hope all is going better, i'll pray for you!!!


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

Are you up checking on that goat yet?!!! We need a report. I think you have this whole goat board waiting on those babies!


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

this reminds me of the old joke "How do you keep a _____in suspense? It wasn't that funny then or now! lol


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Just wanted to tell everybody that I have posted about hte new baby on the thread, Help the situation really has got worse, and that the baby is now doing fine, and tat Lola, the mom, is doing a wonderful job, somehow hte baby even got ahold of thoses tiny teats and milked her.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Lol I am slow at arriving I know  . *sigh*....I feel for you...my FAVORITE doe took for EVER to have her kids. I was so sure that she was going to have them that night...for like 5 nights and I didn't get any sleep at all :help: . I am sure she will pop them babys out in no time...if anything she might reach in there and pull em out if she gets grumpy enough :viking: (that is to say if you don't do that first   ).

She sure is taking her jolly old time.....tell her that she has tons of people waiting on her so she better hurry up  .

MotherClucker *who is going crazy from waiting*


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The Lord is trying to teach me patience...obviously he doesn't think I am catching on quick enough. :bash: I'm begining to think he should move me to the "special" class. :nerd:  I was just out to check her, she is mad as a march hare, butted at me when I was petting her. :grump: Waddling like a deranged duck. I am about to dig out my camo and face paint so she doesn't know she is being watched. You know I'm not a drinking woman, but this could lead me to it. :buds:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

LOL, I'd drink to that if I was 21. Just hang in there tintine. And while you are at it tell her to hurry the heck up! She really does have just about everyone in the entire goat forum waiting, and as for me I do not have much patience, this is driving me nuts! Well hope she has them soon, and that you get to enjoy the babies. See ya.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Still nothing?!? Yikes.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Me and the rest of the goat forum, :buds: :buds: :buds: :buds:
:buds: :buds: :buds: :buds: :buds: :buds:


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

I've heard if you milk the doe out a bit it might encourage labor......just a thought. :help: 

Ruth


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

Now there's an idea!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

True Ive heard the same thing, and I did it to our female who was about two weeks over due, and she had her baby two days later.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

What! Still no baby? ...sigh, gues I'll check again later


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Lutalyse!!!!!!!!!! That'll fix her! I've used it several times. :dance: 

Ruth


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

no, b/c if you do the doe will stop producing colostrum, and if she doesnt have her babies for another week, the baby might not get the colostrum. i woulndt try it, personally


----------



## momofmany (Feb 23, 2005)

Is it possible she isn't laboring because you are out there checking her so often?
I know cats do that.

? Nic


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

I know everyone is dying to know how things are going, you know the saying, A watched pot never boils.. Well, a watched goat will hold them babies in until she is alone. 

When our doe kidded a few years ago, we would go out and check her all the time. DD (9 at the time) was excited to have her goat have babies. I finally gave up waiting and would only check on her 3 times a day and she was going on a week & 1/2 overdue. But she was not showing any of the signs your's is. 
We would check her in on her the morning at chore time , again in the afternoon, and again when doing evening chores. Never saw any signs of anything. Then the one evening at chores she just seemed to be not interested in food and was laying down and getting up alot. Right before the kids went to bed DD asked if she could go out and check one more time cause she thought she heard something weird. So I went out and sure enough she was just yelling, could hear her as soon as we went out the back door and the barn is aobut 250 feet away from the house, and all the windows in the house were all shut, boy was she loud. Went back in the house and got DD and the other kids and they were in the barn with their ears covered cause of the noise she was making. 

Anyway, it is a good thing that DD insisted on going out cause the doe was having some difficulty getting that little one out. We had to send one of the kids up to the house to get their Dad to come down and give us a hand. DH had to help her... That baby was just a little too big for her to get out on her own. 

hopefully this will be over soon for you so you can enjoy those little ones...


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

You are probably right, I know when I was getting close to having my "kids" I got tempermental at times with the "you haven't had her yet?" :grit: I was wondering, what is the longest that you have heard of a goat going over? I didn't realize that even this was possible. Show how much I know!!! Maybe this is why I like going to milk at the neighbors farm so much...All the benefits and none of the AAAAHHHH!!!! DH (God bless him) is so patient, I guess that's why we make such a great pair he picks up where I leave off!!!! By the way she is just laying around today, I wish I had more excitement to offer. Lord knows I would gladly go watch some excitement!!!


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> I was wondering, what is the longest that you have heard of a goat going over?


I had a Lamanch/Alpine doe go 7 days past the 155 day point. Her kids were fine when they were born....But I was feeling just like you are! :grump: 

Emily Dixon
Ozark Jewels
Boers, Nubians, Lamanchas and Alpines


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We had a goat that went either 2 weeks or 3 weeks over due, not sure when she was breed other than the week.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tintine, whats happening, sorry it is just hat I can not wait for you to tell us that you have babies.


----------



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

:shrug: Any news? I hope all is well!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, any news yet, hope that she has them soon and that she has them with no problems. By the way ivy just tried to type, she is on my lap, hehe.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

If anyone wants to see pictures of Lola and Ivy, our new baby and her underage mother, I put them on another post, "Pictures of Lola and Ivy". Enjoy.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Twas the night before kidding
and all through the house
not a creature was stirring
Not even that blessed, darn goat who has said a thousand times before that it was the night before kidding, and who obviously has learned to cross her legs and giggle everytime I come packin' through the lot to look at her little rumpus, :grump: which by the way still goos and ooh's and refuses to dispense the babies trapped inside. :nono: I think sometimes I can hear them knocking, and telling her "Hey Mom, funs over we want out too!!!" :help: I have decided my goat is a DIVA!!!  Maybe that's what I'll name one of the babies (if they ever get here Diva and Queenie!!) If they're bucks maybe I can name them after one of those Queer eye for the straight guy people.  I appreciate all of your support in this situation and any cards can be sent to Suite 2A Fulton Mental Hospital, Fulton MO 64265.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Man, we have a goat named Queenie, and she is the herd queen of ALL of our boers. you are more than welcome to the name though, and i hope that she has them soon, and that they are girls, althoug hat this point I will be glad if she just haves them. Once again, tell her to hurry her butt up! Well sure hope that the babies get here soon. See ya, bye.


----------



## Milking Mom (Oct 2, 2004)

HUMPH!!! I don't think that goat is pregnant at all. :shrug: It must be gas!!   HA HA HA!! ......Waiting......Waiting........Waiting........ :baby04:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Well tintine you you can tell that goat of yours to just fart the babies out! I just hope that she has them soon, or else the whole goat forum just might go nuts. Hope she has them soon. By the way, do you have anything to report tintine, we are ALL waiting. Well see ya, Bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

She is very irritable today, if I try and touch her she is trying to butt me and get away. :viking: She is laying down almost everytime I go out now. I am limiting myself, thinking that maybe she was wanting some privacy. I am seriously thinking of inducing her if there is nothing by the end of the weekend. I'm afraid that the babies will die if I don't intervene before to much longer. Any opinions on that? What is the best way to do it if I decide to? :help:


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

This is why I bought a wireless monitor. :bash: 
Then the only problem is trying to sleep. Goats snore!

Ruth


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

Lol....I decided this coming kidding season to forget the monitor. I know I won't trust it enough. So I am going to buy a cot or something to put in the barn during kidding time. Yep.....I am going to SLEEP out in the barn   .

Lol..I think I am truly going nutz...........

MotherClucker
ps: tinetines tell your girl to hurry up!!!


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

:shrug: Just gonna ask the obvious....are you sure of her due date? I only ask because I didn't know the due date on one of my does and ended up being off by almost 2 months by the signs she gave me. I went what you are going through every day for 2 months! I can't tell you how many times we jumped out of bed and threw farm clothes on and ran outside in the rain to find nothing! She was huge and waddling and wide open and her ligaments were very loose for 2 months. (I'd birthed before but wasn't an expert)

Anyway, for our last birth we opted for the baby monitor for a day or so. stupid doe was in labor for almost 3 days...made my labor look like a tea party. In the end she ended up being the quietest birther I have ever heard! The monitor didn't do my much good by the end, and I ended up sleeping on the picnic table outside their pen.  (whe was very noisy the first day and I figured that we were moments away...as she progressed, she got very quiet and only let out a little yulp when she was pushing the little guys out.)


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Well tintine, thank you for the update, I sure hope that she has them soon. We have been going through the same thing for the past 3 months, most be some huge babies, my mom is now saying that if Mitzi does not hurry up she will go out there and give her a C section, she is JUST KIDDING though. Does anyone know if a Boer goats udder will get as full as a milking goats? Just wondering. Well see ya, bye.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

sigh - still no baby, guess I'll check back later


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Aren't we all? LOL.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

Yep! LOL!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tintine, anything happen yet? Sure hope that that goat of yours has those babies soon, I think that if she does not hurry up, we will ALL come and help you give her a C section. Wellkeep posted, bye.


----------



## Debbie Smith (Apr 21, 2005)

hope everything is going ok. Let us know.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

O.K has anything happend yet.


----------



## TnChickenFarmer (Oct 9, 2005)

maybe you will have triplets lol :lonergr:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

tintine, has anything happend yet? I sure hope so. Sue hope that your goat has those babies soon. Well see ya. Keep posted by the way, can't wait, see ya.


----------



## titansrunfarm (Aug 14, 2005)

I think the goat is not prengant and just has a really bad case of gas. Maybe try Milk Of Mag?  
Hope things are going ok!


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Okay this is driving me crazier..lol..Can you show us a picture of the goat???...How is she doing???...Oh Lordy...Inquiring minds have to know..lol..MissKitty


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

AWWWW COME ON! We just HAVE to know, has ANYTHING happend. By the way I agree with posting a picture of the expectant mother, you know, stomach, butt, and udder, so everyone will be able to tell you if she REALLY is ready to go. Hope that everything is going just fine, and that she has already had them, or that she will have them VERY soon. Keep us updated, see ya, bye.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

I keep checking and hoping this mom has made any progress...
I agree with Wendy. Your first post was made on October 4th that she is a week over due. Now it's the 17th so this would be her next heat from the one you thought she was bred. I don't think you need to panic about a C-Section, this would now be when she is due if i'm calculating her heats right. 
I can't wait to hear the little ones have arrived safe and sound... keep us posted!


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

as my vet as told me many times , the apple will fall when it is ripe, keep us posted.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tintine, hust hang in there. By the way, one of our Boer goats, Mitzi, just had a little boy and a little girl this morning. They are soooo cute, and the little girl will be staying with us. Oh yeah, and as I type, Lisa, another boer goat, is in labor, I am trying to give her space right now, and my mom and brother are out there waiting. SOOOO excited, who would have thought that two goats could have babies on the same day, at the same farm. I am sooo happy today, well I am going to go check on them now, see ya Bye.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Now Lisa had a baby! So far there is only one, and he is a HUMONGOUS BOY. She was in very intese labor for about 15 minutes, and when she had the front legs out, my dad had to go and reposition the babies head and gently pull when she was pushing.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

way to go, good job, keep us posted.


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

That's exciting! And convenient, too - both on the same day. :clap:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, Lisa's baby actually got his first colustroum from Mitzi, because Lisa was not being a good mother at hte time, although now she is doing a VERY good job. I'll tell ya what, I am not used to all the baby noises, hte boers are SO different from our other goats, the babies are ALLWAYS making these little squeky noises, nd grunts, and loud baas, they just do not stop. I am VERY tired right now, I was up till 11 o'clock last night with the baby, had to watch Lisa to make sure she did her job. Well see ya.


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Don't know how many times I keep checking here to see if you have good news for us? I'm on pins and needles waiting!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe she is close (How many times have I thought that though) She refused her grain this morning, and has just been laying around all morning. My hubby and I are starting to doubt our own sanity as to when we brought her home. I am glad though that you can still see them moving and that keeps my hopes high!! I am ready for them!!! I am going to take some pictures hopefully durring the birth and after to post on here. My dad gets tickled every time he comes out here watching her waddle around and no babies yet!!


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

My fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I bet you anything that she got bred at a later time like the next heat cycle...don't know how that could happen but I bet thats what happened...

Hope she "pops" soon for ya!

MotherClucker


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

Anyone remember the picture in Countryside magazine of the Pygmy goat who had six (6) kids? in one birth!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

tintine, just wanted to say that last night, when Lisa was in labor, she would NOT touch ANY food, NOT EVEN GRASS! I think that the time is near, Lisa was laying down a lot too, mainly when the large contractions started hitting. By the way everybody, Mitzi's babies are now named Jasper & Jewel, and Lisa's baby is named Frankie (afer the mobster). Well see ya everybody.


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

This is making me want my does to kid! And I have to wait until FEBRUARY!!!!! hehehe..

As much as I hate the waiting I LOVE it. Waiting and watching..wondering and guessing at what color the babies will be or what they will look like....boys or girls or both...all that good stuff. *sigh*....right now I am still trying to get everybody bred..and they are NO cooperating with me :grump: .

Lol  

MotherClucker


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

We had a girl that just went into heat last week, we put her in with the boy we WANTED her to breed with, but turns out he is too young and DOESN'T want to do the job. Who ever heard of a goat that did not want to? I did hear though that male boers can be a little bit late at that kinda thing though. So we had to put her in with our more EXPERIENCED male, and he got the job done in about 2 minutes. Well gotta go, see ya, bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Maybe you can round me up some experienced goat to help persuade her to have these babies  She is up and moving around this afternoon, but she is eating poo again. :nono: She was at her block this morning licking it, do you think that the babies have just drained her reserves now and she's runnin' on empty? :shrug: Her behind now is as dry as the sahara!!! No goo, that seems weird to me, but maybe it's not. :shrug:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

WELL I SURE HOPE SHE HAS THEM SOON! Does she not realize that she has LOT of people waiting? In all seriousness, I sure hope she has them soon. See ya.


----------



## maryanne (Jul 20, 2005)

you have 1 stubborn mama goat! the wait is awful for all of us and we dont even know you or her! lol....I think we are all aggrevated with your goat. :grit:


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

I am still looking everytime I get online to see if she has had them babes...Maybe it is time to talk to the vet???...HAs she got milk in her tits???///With our cow it looks like her hip bones kinda separate when she is in labor...MissKitty


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

MissKitty, earlier on she said that the vet saw the goat, but I do think that it is time for another visit. And it is teats not tits, silly aint it humans have tits and goats have teats. tintine keep posted, can't wait to hear from ya. Bye.


----------



## MissKitty (Mar 16, 2005)

Sorry about the tits and teats...out here we just call them tits...Never thought anything about it...Hope I didn't offend...MissKitty :shrug:


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

lol, tits is a word more used about people, a funny slang word. but yes, you probably would get laughed at calling the teats tits to another goat person! thats ok, we all come here to learn. of cource you didnt offend!
I agree, talk to the vet again. something is wrong. if he says the same thing, try another vet.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

You know, it occurs to me that what you think is kids moving around in her belly could actually be her rumen at work. If the movement is on the goat's left side, you may have been deceived, and she may not be pregnant at all. Also, kids make little bumping movements, along with the occasional rolling movement. Rumens don't bump. The diaphragm of a panting doe can feel as though it's bumping, but it's rhythmic and continuous. Kids aren't often rhythmic for any length of time. You can feel kids low and on the right side. I've been able to feel them as early as two months before kidding, but you have to be really patient and know just what you're trying to feel.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

You should see our goat Queenie, I swear she AHS GOT TO HAVE 6 BABIES IN THERE! She is huge, and her belly is CONSTANTLY rolling, BIG BIG rolls too. By the way MissKitty, that is alright, I jsut wanted to make sure you knew before somone REALLY busted your butt for that, around here we STILL tell the babies to go get Naa Naa.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Tinetine, have you felt the babies moving? I can feel the babies move in my little doe (who WASN'T supposed to get pregnant!!). She's due in about a month, Nov. 4.

To really get the babies moving (and if your doe will let you get close to her now! :grump: ) start on her right flank, at the bottom of her belly & put some pressure with your whole palm. Sorta give her belly a shake & move your hand up with pressure to about the middle of her belly. It's really neat to feel! Just like with humans, the kids really bump & kick! It's been so long since I've felt that feeling myself.  Even my 10 year old son has to try it.  

Tricia


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tintine, I know that you are probly tired of hearing this, BUT did she have them yet? Sure hope that she has them REALLY soon. Well gotta go, see ya bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

yeah it is her right side that is moving around. I can feel them when she lets me, although it has to be on her terms. The vet felt them and said they are in there. (STILL) I am watching close to make sure that I am still seeing movement. Her poo today is about twice it's normal size and crustyish.  She is wanting to fight anything and everything, cats, horses, but not the chickens, for some reason she likes to lay down by thier pen and watch them. I can't figure her out, her ligaments are next to nothing, and I am getting ready to go back out for another check. I am wishing she would do this on her own, but I am thinking she might not.  Now every morning I just think well if it isn't today I am still one day closer. I trust our vet, his wife raises goats and he has always been very knowledgable, he is old school though. I will post soon. :hand:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I forgot but my friend had a oberhasli doe do the EXACT same thing...well almost exact..for a month. She swore she was in labor for a whole month! (My friend has been doing goats for 20 years also and never had that happen before). It was funny because I remember that doe.

She did have them right on her due date though. Are you and the vet SURE there is nothing blocking her and are you for sure on her due date? That there is no way in heck that she could have gotten bred later??

MotherClucker


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Very interesting story MotherClucker, just make sure no to tell our goats that, i think that they like to watch us squirm in antisipation, lol.


----------



## SHELBY (Mar 9, 2003)

No Babies yet?


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

O.K. We seriously need an update now. This is taking WAY TOO LONG! I sure hope that she has th em soon, she might be begging fo a C- section by the end, if the kids are too big that is. I htink that you should find a vet that has a little more sense, and will do a C section, if it REALLY needs to be done. well see ya, bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

LEFT LIGAMENT IS GONE!!!! AND THE RIGHT IS JUST BARELY THERE!!! :sing: HAPPY HAPPY JOY JOY!! :goodjob: I am happy to report that the ligaments are goin' byebye!!! They had been hangin' on, deep, but still there. Today the left is gone, believe me I felt about a thousand times to make sure!!! The right one feels like a mushy rubber band, she is laying around again today and I am going to check her again in a few minutes. I've been a prayin' and the Big Man is comin' through. (Knew He would, just gotta be in His time, not mine) Now I just hope the right one goes quick!! Bless you all!! You patient little angels of the goat forum!!! :bow:


----------



## pookshollow (Aug 22, 2005)

You're not just teasing us now, are you?  Keep us posted!!


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Here's to hoping you have babies this afternoon! :goodjob: 

Oh, great I probably just jinxed you :nono:  

Tricia


----------



## Loisp (Jul 29, 2005)

Who has any patience left?


----------



## barnyardfun (Mar 26, 2005)

I just accidently came across this thread in a search I was doing and now I am so hooked I keep checking back to see if she has had them or not!!  And I don't even raise goats! Please let us know when anything changes!


----------



## Hovey Hollow (Apr 25, 2005)

Same here............I just heard momofmany mentioned it in the Sharron in NY baby thread and so I had to go see what she was talking about. Now, I've been following both threads closely for three days. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Where are those darn babies!?!? I want to hear the good news!


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey guys, just wanted to say that after school I went to my neighbors, my parents are out of town for a while, and the neighbor went to our house to check on something. I then got a phone call, at her house, and it was the neighbor telling me to get to my house ASAP, one of the goats had had babies and was not taking care of the baby. So I rushed out, ran home, and Cee Cee, who we were expecting to have babies soon, was there in the same spot the other two goats had babies in, and there was a little baby with er! The baby is a girl, and is named Dee Dee, can you see the pattern. Well I cleaned her off, and now both of them are doing fine. Well just wanted to tell everybody, that makes 7 baby goats born in 20 days. I sure hope that that goat of yours has her babies soon tintine, good luck, bye.


----------



## Starsmom (Nov 7, 2004)

I hate how you guys get to breed year round. Ours have to be bred usually not any later than Dec and babies should be born by no later than May. Otherwise we have babies in the awful cold. I'm just hoping my girls have been bred. Clarice was refusing the buck yesterday, hopfully they got along better today.

I've been watching this thread to see if tinetine's got her babies yet....No word...I'm on pins and needles..I love to read posts about new babies. 

Oh yeah, congrats Goat Freak..7 new babies, aren't you having a ball. I just love babies.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The right ligament is still barely there.  We are having nasty rainy chilly weather right now so hopefully the weather change will move her. She had one stretching, flat backed contraction while I was out there a few minutes ago and has dug out a little place in her straw tonight. While we were out there earlier I was inspecting her tush with the flashlight and my hubby's remark was "is it still a goat butt, it hasn't turned into a chicken butt or nothin' since the last time you looked right?" :nana: I will be checking on her again in about an hour. Then it's lights out for this homestead if nothin' has changed.


----------



## mammawof3 (Jan 31, 2004)

Goat Freak said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to say that after school I went to my neighbors, my parents are out of town for a while, and the neighbor went to our house to check on something. I then got a phone call, at her house, and it was the neighbor telling me to get to my house ASAP, one of the goats had had babies and was not taking care of the baby. So I rushed out, ran home, and Cee Cee, who we were expecting to have babies soon, was there in the same spot the other two goats had babies in, and there was a little baby with er! The baby is a girl, and is named Dee Dee, can you see the pattern. Well I cleaned her off, and now both of them are doing fine. Well just wanted to tell everybody, that makes 7 baby goats born in 20 days. I sure hope that that goat of yours has her babies soon tintine, good luck, bye.


Congrat's on all the new babies! We can sure tell you love your goats  -have you given any consideration too next year, when Dee Dee kids? EEE EEE! May get you tongue tied  Just kidding honey,we love you on here! :happy:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Dang right Starsmom, I am having one of the best times of my life! tintine, sounds like she is going to have them REALLY soon, our goat Lisa was doing the same thing, it took a while for the baby to come out though, a big boy. No mammawolf, we are going to be naming whatever kids CeeCee, DeeDee's mom, has in hte fashion you have mentioned, example FeeFee, BeeBee, Mimi, LeeLee, KiKi, might even name some of the boys WeeWee or PeePee (seeing as how they get it ALL over themselves when they grow up,yuck). Well gotta go, keep posted tintine, can not WAIT to hear hte good news!


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The right ligament wont give up. :flame: :flame: There is just a little bit at the bottom near her tail. :shrug: She looks like she has ate two beachballs. I am discussing with my hubby the possibility of a c-section on Monday if she doesn't have them.  I wish I had more to tell you and more uplifting news to report. I am begining to feel depressed over all of this. Legitimately depressed.  Goat Freak I hope that the hurricane wont affect you or your little ones this week. Keep yourself safe!!! Hope to be reporting more soon. All my best to you all. God Bless.


----------



## redcedarfarm (Jun 15, 2005)

I would really consider giving her a dose of Lutalyse. It is inexpensive and if she is that overdue it wouldn't hurt anything. But I would be ready to call the vet for a c-section.
My experience with delivering is pretty extensive and usually when I see the goo you were talking about it is about 2 weeks before delivery. 
I truly wish you a safe delivery. I know it is stressful and not only do you want your doe to get back to a normal like YOU NEED TO!!!
Please keep us posted and remember to take pictures.
Dawn


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Oh my gosh, thank you so much lord for letting me have fairly normal goats! The waiting for your goat to have her babies is driving me insane, and I do not know either you or your goat! I can not imagine how I would feel, with all the signs being right there and all. The longest we had to wait, when she had goo, was two weeks. well keep us updated, and if she has them, you HAVE to post pictures as soon as you can. Well See Ya, Bye.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey has anything happened yet? I REALLY need to hear something before I go nuts! I can not wait to hear that your goat has finally had her baby, or babies. See ya bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

Hubby (most patient man on Earth!!) thinks I should wait it out. She isn't hollering like she is in pain, she's grumpy, but I was too at the end of my pregnancy. We were discussing it and we decided that we HAVE to have the date wrote down wrong that we brought her home. I am going to go check on her again in a little while, she was waddling around this morning. It's humerous, the neighbors have even called and said we were wondering if your goat ever had her babies. Everyone wants to see them. ESPECIALLY ME!!! :bash:


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I am SO sorry that your goat is being stubborn and selfish by not allowing you to see her babies, or at LEAST telling you WHEN she is going to have them, so that you can stop worrying. Sure hope that she has them soon, see you bye.


----------



## JayinCT (Jan 31, 2003)

I know it's not easy. The only thing I want to bring up is, make sure your giving her some space. She isn't going to feel comfortable giving birth knowing someone has been fussing with her every hour. You need to give her some space and privacy. Let her feel secure with where she is. Give her a thourough exam once a day, but after that, try to resist the temptation and just peek in at her to see how she's doing. It's even better if she doesn't even know you're there. Check her often as you would like, but keep the actual interaction with her down to a minimum. I bet she is in a bad mood and angry because she is tired of having someone fussing with her so much.

Jay


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Has ANYTHINg happend yet? Sorry, but to be on the safe side I have to ask that question at LEAST once a day, unless you tell us that she has finally had them, then I will find something new to ask about. Well just watned to check in, see ya, bye.


----------



## Croenan (Aug 14, 2003)

I just couldn't keep away from my over due goat, so I know how you feel about not being able to keep away. Space is definately good, but when you do have to check on her it might be good to bring her treats when you do, then she'll want to see you. Fair warning though, you might end up with a permenant sidekick, I did! Mine HAS to do with me now everytime I go to feed the rest of the herd. She asks to be let out and follows me to the food and then goes right back in when its food time. It's quite humerous.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

:sing: :sing: She's leaking Elmers Glue~!!! :goodjob: :goodjob: She is oozing again, this time it is pure white, and really does look like Elmers glue. She is wanting her head and neck scratched this morning, but not her belly. I am cautiously optimistic  This may be another ploy of hers. :nono: I hope not, my hubby asked last night if I wanted to go outside with him to feed the animals and I told him I was mad at my goat so I'd just stay inside. :flame: He went out and told her I was mad, so maybe she is trying to make up with me.


----------



## TheWetnights (Oct 23, 2005)

Oh my! I am new here, but I've been reading this thread all morning knowing that when I got to the last page I'd get to hear all about the new babies! I can't believe they arent here yet! I can't wait for another update!


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Still no babies? 

Well, it's been 4 weeks since she showed her first labor signs when you thought she was a week overdue.... are you sure she is pregnant?
the white discharge every 14-17 days days could be her heat cycle....and would explain why she wants to be scratched at these times....
just a thought.... I hope you get the much anticipated babies though!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

that is my guess too. not pregnant at all. 
what a thread :nono:


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I might be inclined to say that too, if it weren't for the confirmation from the vet that she is pregnant. I will continue to wait, and see what happens. Sometimes when you purchase a goat and you have been given a window as to when she was with the buck you are left up in the air. I wish I had more definite answers, but I don't. I am hoping for them soon, for my own sanity at least. I do appologize for this taking so long, I feel bad for all of you waiting with me. It can't be forever though, (That's what I tell myself every morning.)


----------



## homebirtha (Feb 19, 2004)

That's an interesting point. I hope, if there are babies, they arrive soon. OMG, can you imagine? A c-section and no babies inside? shudder.



livestockmom said:


> Still no babies?
> 
> Well, it's been 4 weeks since she showed her first labor signs when you thought she was a week overdue.... are you sure she is pregnant?
> the white discharge every 14-17 days days could be her heat cycle....and would explain why she wants to be scratched at these times....
> just a thought.... I hope you get the much anticipated babies though!


----------



## goatladie (Oct 1, 2005)

Amen to that Tinetine'sGoat! I know what you mean! My parents got a bred horse from a fellow and he let them know that it could be anywhere form Feb - April, according to when she was with the stallion. They waited and waited and waited - we even slept out in the barn for almost a month! She had the foal on Fathers Day, in JUNE!!!! I know your pain - hang in there! 
When you are going by what someone says was the case (as to when something was bred) you get just that, their educated guess, plus a little memory loss know that it is how much later....


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Have you ever heard of a "water pregnancy" in goats, it exactly miminc a real pregnancy until they go into "labor" and heave out a huge gush of water, and then they go into heat again. Has the vet done an ultrasound? Has he (or she) listened for fetal heartbeats? Have you seen movement in her belly---kicking, rolling of baby bodies? 
It seems to be in the best interest of the goat at this time to check these things out!
Now that I've said all that, your next post will probably be a joyous celebration of a wonderful, easy, multiple birth! (I truly hope so, I am waiting as anxiously as all the others who have been reading this thread! C'mon, mam goat!) After all, there are post-mature deliveries in humans, why not goats?
Blessings, Jillis


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

I am going to the vet's this afternoon for 1cc of Lutese, (spelled wrong). I am not sure if I will need it or not, he suggested trying to get a couple of fingers in her to feel if the babies are right there or not. He says it wont affect her milk, and will take about 24 hours to work. I am scared to do this, but I'm wondering if there is any other choice. He warned me about possible complications with using it and I need your opinions.  :help: :help:


----------



## GoldenWood Farm (May 31, 2003)

I would be worried to use lute in case she really is due later. But I was reading on pygmy pregnencies that pygmy babys sometimes can get to large for momma to have.

I sure hope she has them babys soon for both your sakes







!

MotherClucker


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

tinetine'sgoat said:


> I am going to the vet's this afternoon for 1cc of Lutese, (spelled wrong). I am not sure if I will need it or not, he suggested trying to get a couple of fingers in her to feel if the babies are right there or not. He says it wont affect her milk, and will take about 24 hours to work. I am scared to do this, but I'm wondering if there is any other choice. He warned me about possible complications with using it and I need your opinions.  :help: :help:


I've used Lute without any problems. I'd use some calcium too to make sure she's dilating properly. 
Ruth


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I think i would take her t othe vet, and have him check her, and see, just waht is going on, before I give her meds.


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Gosh, I would be afraid to Lute her in case her breeding dates are off and these little ones would be preterm. Can you take her in and have him do an exam and possibly an ultrasound?


----------



## livestockmom (Apr 2, 2005)

Sorry Debi, you and I were posting at the same time...

Does she do any teeth grinding? (pain)


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't know, I have never seen a premature baby born, but we did have agoat born that got stuck in her mothers cervix, the baby died and we almost lost the mother. I will tell you this now, even though it has only happend to me once, seeing a baby goat born dead is horrible, when the first part comes out you hope that it is alive, and then you know it won't ever be. I would do the ultrasound, just in case. well can't wait to hear that that stubborn goat of yours has FINALLY had those babies. Well see ya, bye.


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

If I check her cervix is it possible that would start labor? This would sound weird, but what color is a pregnant goat cervix? I know womens turns purpleish, does theres? How can one little goat do so much damage to ones sanity? :shrug:


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

Milking her out a little would probably start labor.

Ruth


----------



## chma4 (Feb 27, 2005)

Milking and cervical stimulation all help induce labor in dogs maybe too with goats. Your vet will know when he examines her what to do. Just be sure to exhaust all other options before inducing. If she is not in distress, and the babies are moving, she could still be ok. Do you have a receipt for her that maybe says when you got her? Maybe then you could narrow down your dates.


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I bought a goat , alst spring, and they said she was bred , well, she wasn't . but I knew, because she was never getting big, like a preggers does. but I wuld try to check her, and no it won't hurt her, just don't go in to far, just a little, and you could milk her a little, but you realy don't want to waste the colstrum. I would have the vet, do an ultra sound on her. and have him check her, for heart beats, an ultra sound is best.


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Yeah, you can induce a goat by milking them. But as debitaber said, it would probly be best if you had an ultrasound done on her. Well good luck, and good bye for now.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if it would be my goat i would call the previous owner and ask when the last day was she was in with a buck. or look at the papers and find out when she came to my place. i would make this the last possible breeding date and count forward. also if that are really kids you think you see there, it would be much better feeling them. those tiny little hoofs are distinctive from rumen movement. 
to lute her could turn out to be fatal for the unborn kid if the due date is wrong. going inside would be not a so good advise to me either because risk of infection. 
i guess if you take this doe to the vet and knows a little bit about goats he should be able to hear fetus heart beat. which of course doesn't give you the due date.
how old is this doe any way and did she had kids before? how does her udder look like? i would not try to milk her because i don't want her to get mastitis either.
have you ever milked a doe?


----------



## tinetine'sgoat (Aug 4, 2005)

The vet that I am getting the Lutese from takes care of a few hundred milk and meat goats at Heartland Farms. The babies have been felt and are quite active. The vet has felt the babies turning also. The latest date that Hubby and I could figure out that we would have brought her home, since we are thinking now that we must have wrote the date down wrong would be the 14th of May. We were on a family vacation the week after that and had a neighbor come over and care for the animals and I know for a fact that she took care of Miracle that week because she had her horn injured when we got her and our neighbor had special instructions on what to do if it started bleeding out again. I've milked many a goat, just never had any kid here. So if I go from the 14th she is still past due. She is not papered so there isn't a bill of sale to look at she was a 4-H project and we bought her for 50 $. She has kidded before, but the babies died. I have always wanted a pygmy goat and we wanted the kids to be able to deal with her, since our littlest is terrified of the bigger Nubies and La Manchas that we milk. They are taller than her, I'd be scared too.  My oldest daughter ended up getting sent home sick from school today so it will be tomorrow morning before I can go pick the Lutese up. Thanks everyone for you advice, it is hard to know if you are making a right decision or not.


----------



## redcedarfarm (Jun 15, 2005)

I know some of you may disagree with me  but, I would definately give the Lutalyse, ASAP. I had a goat do the very same thing this spring. She could NOT deliver the kid and we lost them both. This was a pygmy doe and I didn't think she would ever deliver and she didn't. She died trying to have it. This goat is evidentally past due if only a week and that could be tragic in a pygmy, as was the case for us. 
I will tell you after that and many other horrific pygmy births we no longer have them and have went with Nigerian Dwarfs. They are better built to deliver,imo, and are as gentle as can be. Plus they are wonderful milkers. :clap: 
I would be more then happy to talk with you if you would like to email me at [email protected] I will give you my # and you can call me or I can call you if you would like.
I hope this helps,
Dawn


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

if she is really pregnant and way over due, imagine what can happen if you induce labor all by your self? the kids will be too big to come out by them self. take her to the vet and let him make a c-section tomorrow. 
susanne


----------



## debitaber (Jun 6, 2003)

I agree, a c section is in order. He will do an ultra sound on her first, and that will tell him volumes, then go from there, if she is this far over due, and you induce, she will probably die, and babies also, cause the babies will be to big for her to have. 
I agree,take her with you to the vet.


----------



## redcedarfarm (Jun 15, 2005)

Well, I should have been more clear. Make sure your vet knows what you are doing and have him on call. I fiugred that was a given. Sorry.


----------



## moosemaniac (Mar 7, 2003)

redcedarfarm said:


> I know some of you may disagree with me  but, I would definately give the Lutalyse, ASAP.


I do agree with you Dawn for the same reason.
Ruth


----------



## Goat Freak (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey tintine, has anything happend yet? I am praying that that goat of yours has her babies soon, that way EVERYBODY can get some peace of mind, I can not believe that ONE GOAT could make an ENTIRE forum wait anxiously for over a MONTH waiting for her to have them, I can't iamgine how hard it is for you, actually being able to see how fat and ready to go she is. Well I will be praying that she has them REALLY soon, I CAN'T WAIT to hear that she has had them. Well gotta go, see ya, bye.


----------



## heinola honey (Feb 20, 2003)

I really hope everything goes ok for your little pygmy!!!! My Saanen doe just had tripletts today...2 girls and one boy!!!! :happy: YOOHOO!!!!!


----------

